# 'Monsanto Protection Act' slips silently through US Congress



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I remember when asbestos was the building product of the future. Won't burn, won't rot. Can be formed into almost anything. No one even questioned that it was safe. It has been in use for a long time... just not on that scale...


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It doesn't protect from prosecution from what I can tell. It stops people from suing at time of product launch or USDA/FDA approval and halting sales at that time. It's only active for 6 months so I don't see what all the hooplah is about. The big question is, how does a bill like that get introduced anonymously.... that's the fishy part.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

As to the original post in answer to Bob J's question, if GMOs are safe they probably still don't want to spend millions of dollars in litigation defending them. Now I don't agree with a law preventing litigation completely, but I can't say I've read the document to know how far it goes. There are laws protecting doctors and insurance companies etc etc protecting them from lawsuits as well. It's a balancing act between preventing malicious and fraudulent suits while not restricting those with just cause. I won't begin to know where that line falls in this case, but it does set off some alarm bells.


----------

